
'Milli Violini': I was a fake violinist in a world-class miming orchestra - pionerkotik
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/may/27/milli-violini-fake-violinist-miming-orchestra-jessica-chiccehitto-hindman-memoir-sounds-like-titanic
======
jonjacky
I recommend her memoir, _Sounds Like Titanic_ by Jessica Chiccehitto Hindman

